# Making your own hardscape?



## MagpieTear (Jan 25, 2009)

I have an idea of making a duplicate of a really neat root formation outside my back door as the foundation of the hardscape in my next tank. But, exactly how does one go about making solid, stable, aquarium safe large chunks of fake wood that look convincingly real?

Google has been less than helpful in my quest, the best I have come up with is cement, that has been painted. But has anyone gone down this path here? Wouldn't the cement leach nasty stuff into the water for a rather long period of time? I thought terra cotta or some similar pottery, but don't know of anyone local with a big enough kiln. 

Any thoughts or suggestions would be welcomed.


----------



## troybernard (Oct 29, 2006)

I have heard of people using styrafoam covered with epoxy with different colorings.


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

check out the journal called this is going to get interesting


----------



## HX67 (Sep 24, 2009)

If this









or this









fill any of your requirements, then yes, there is someone doing it.
The process is loosely described in my thread, link in my sig.


----------



## MagpieTear (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you so much, that's just what I was looking for!


----------



## HX67 (Sep 24, 2009)

More: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/72114-woodwork.html


----------

